# Rotary Hammer Drills.....



## trimixdiver (Jan 13, 2011)

So what kind do you guys like or use?


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

I always liked the Bosch Bulldog, I have seen a lot of them in use over the years so i know they are solid and reliable.

Personally, I went for a Hilti TE-7C when it came my time to buy them for my own. 

Or are you talking about the larger models?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Bosch Bulldogs and Hitatchis.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

This one is very old and still gets used weekly. I hope it never breaks as I am sure they don't build them like this one anymore.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have (3) sizes for different kinds of jobs..

small Milwaukee for mounting boxes and any holes in block walls

med Makita for drilling up to 1" in poured cement

large Makita drill/demo hammer for drilling up to 2" holes or core bits


----------



## trimixdiver (Jan 13, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> This one is very old and still gets used weekly. I hope it never breaks as I am sure they don't build them like this one anymore.



My Grandfather passed down a BD Macho. Love it!

I have a Milwaukee 5360 as well.


*
*


----------



## trimixdiver (Jan 13, 2011)

StarLo said:


> I always liked the Bosch Bulldog, I have seen a lot of them in use over the years so i know they are solid and reliable.
> 
> Personally, I went for a Hilti TE-7C when it came my time to buy them for my own.
> 
> Or are you talking about the larger models?



Do you find that a SDS Plus is all you need or would a SDS Max be a better drill if you could only have one on your truck?


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hilti rules the hammer drill world :thumbsup:


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

trimixdiver said:


> Do you find that a SDS Plus is all you need or would a SDS Max be a better drill if you could only have one on your truck?


SDS plus is good for drilling anchor holes. I will drill up to 1" or so to get a conduit thru a wall, but that is pushing it for the little drill. You should really step up to SDS Max when you need to drill a lot of 1" or larger holes.


----------



## CJE (Oct 10, 2010)

We have two antique Hilti's at work- a TE-12 and a TE-92, both of which are no longer serviced by Hilti. They're good drills. The 92 weighs a metric ton, but it does the job. I need to replace it because it needs service and a new selector switch and they are NLA. New one probably won't be a Hilti. There is resistance to spending that much money for a drill. Our rep didn't impress the boss either.


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

I think Hilti is making a big mistake by not selling thru other distributors other than themselves (not available at HD or Lowes or even the supply house for that matter)


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

jusme123 said:


> I think Hilti is making a big mistake by not selling thru other distributors other than themselves (not available at HD or Lowes or even the supply house for that matter)


????

Home Depot has a whole Hilti section with a rep there most of the day.


----------



## trimixdiver (Jan 13, 2011)

jusme123 said:


> I think Hilti is making a big mistake by not selling thru other distributors other than themselves (not available at HD or Lowes or even the supply house for that matter)


I hate giving money to HD or Lowes, damn worker dont know anything and cant take a joke!


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

Our company has hundreds of hiltis literally they last forever and can take a beating I highly recommend them.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm another Hilti fanboy, I carry a regular hammerdrill everyday I think it's the 151, and I carry the 600A saw, I highly suggest any product of theirs, they might as well makeup the specs on hammerdrills. But then again I'm biased as they have a large facility just a few miles from me.


----------



## BobBob (Aug 14, 2010)

*?*



jusme123 said:


> I think Hilti is making a big mistake by not selling thru other distributors other than themselves (not available at HD or Lowes or even the supply house for that matter)



You sure ? 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...&cj=true&srccode=cii_9324560&locStoreNum=2324


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

HD sells them, but not all HD's. They sell them in the north/eastern part of the country and also on the west coast. Not sure where else. I've never seen them in North or South Carolina, or even Florida.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

trimixdiver said:


> Do you find that a SDS Plus is all you need or would a SDS Max be a better drill if you could only have one on your truck?


NEITHER! Spline drive is the way to fly, I believe, in the heavier-than-SDS category. A man still needs a small SDS drill for 1/4" anchor holes and Tapcon holes.


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> A man still needs a small SDS drill for 1/4" anchor holes and Tapcon holes.


...And 3/8" and 1/2" holes for lead and steal anchors.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

StarLo said:


> ...And 3/8" and 1/2" holes for lead and steal anchors.


I buy my anchors. How you get yours is your business.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have two Metabo's. Smalll one and big for 2 inch core holes. I agree hilti is good but a bit over priced. I would have had to pay almost double to get my big metabo in Hilti version. For me its not worth the money, for a tool that I dont use alot of. I just installed about 150 vapor proof lights in a parking garage a couple of weeks ago and My drill didnt skip a beat.

On a side note...the Hilti DD130 is an awesome core hole machine.


----------



## BobBob (Aug 14, 2010)

*Motobo's*



captkirk said:


> I have two Metabo's. Smalll one and big for 2 inch core holes. I agree hilti is good but a bit over priced. I would have had to pay almost double to get my big metabo in Hilti version. For me its not worth the money, for a tool that I dont use alot of. I just installed about 150 vapor proof lights in a parking garage a couple of weeks ago and My drill didnt skip a beat.
> 
> On a side note...the Hilti DD130 is an awesome core hole machine.



Thanks for tip o Motobo Kirk. Never heard of them and I'm getting ready to invest in some really good tools for once so your tip comes at a good time. 
check their video out ya'll 

http://www.metabo.us/Metabo-Corporate-Video.21019.0.html

The only thing that worries me is their warrenty 1 yr. Then your on your own I guess. Hilt's seems to be 2 yrs then 30% replacement cost, but, they are much more expensive as well. 

Motobo's are made in Germany it seems? Where is Hilti produced?


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Cordless is made in China


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

It depends on the Hilti, many of their products are produced here in Tulsa, OK


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

bosch 11247

another one for you JohnV, buddy:thumbsup:


----------

